# Cat frame build log (with lots of photos)



## Wyoming Welder (Jul 20, 2021)

The design is started in Bend-Tech.


----------



## Wyoming Welder (Jul 20, 2021)

A Harbor Freight roller is used for all of the low radius curves.










For the tighter radius bends, the Rogue Fabrication m600 HD with 4.5" and 6" radius dies.










And for all of the tube coping, the Rogue Fab tubing notcher.


----------



## Wyoming Welder (Jul 20, 2021)

Frame material is 6063 T6 Aluminum. The size is 1-1/4" Schedule 40 pipe, which measures 1.66" OD. This is the same size NRS uses and is compatible with their parts, like the very good Lopro fittings and NRS oar towers.












The design is broken down into individual parts. The Bend-Tech software calculates where to clamp how much to rotate for every bend.












This allows parts to be made symmetrical, with very little trial and error that you would normally have without the aid of the software.












It's also makes it easier to replicate parts.












Using the tubing roller to make the long, low radius curves, it's not possible to be as precise. So these parts are built in pairs to make sure they're perfectly matched left and right.












A simple wood jig is used to position parts for fit up.












Floor ready for welding.










All welds are done with a Vulcan Protig 205.











The floor ends up looking like a giant Pringles potato chip.


----------



## Wyoming Welder (Jul 20, 2021)

The Maxxon 12'x25" tubes actually measure over 25" diameter in the middle, and have a strong taper and rocker along their full length.


----------



## Wyoming Welder (Jul 20, 2021)

Fabric floor fitting.


----------



## Wyoming Welder (Jul 20, 2021)

The top rails on this frame were modified from the original design to have a more fluid contour to the tube.












The final fit-up is done using the tube as the jig. 





















Additional supports are added in the middle to stiffen up the floor.












Checking the fit.


----------



## Wyoming Welder (Jul 20, 2021)

Time to build some seats. This design is based on the DRE captains chair.

Bend-tech software makes this design with 6 bends in one piece of aluminum relatively simple to layout.











A brace has been added support the seat when it is off of the frame, and the NRS black plastic plugs will be installed in all of the open ends, so it can be used around the camp fire.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Cool!!!


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Thats pretty neat and I'm impressed with your manual bending skills. I like that it contours along the tubes really well. Kind of reminds me of the Welfelt Nexus frame but definitely a lot of differences too. Planning to keep it open like that or will there be cross bars to make bays?


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Pinchecharlie said:


> Cool!!!


Nice! I’d be interested to see what the final weight comes in at.


----------



## BGillespie (Jul 15, 2018)

Awesome work, love the different look!


----------



## Jim Bob (May 19, 2020)

This is super cool, the ultimate “I designed and built my own frame!” I am stoked to see how you finish this out.


----------



## Wyoming Welder (Jul 20, 2021)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> Planning to keep it open like that or will there be cross bars to make bays?


It is sized to accept 60" crossbars on any layout. 

For example, this is test fitting a RTIC 65 cooler.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice...thats cool that its kind of a combo of a welded frame and a modular frame. Should be a sweet ride.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

And now for the million dollar question. Will you be building made to order frames for others?


----------



## Wyoming Welder (Jul 20, 2021)

With the Bend-Tech software, it's easy to adjust the width of the seat.











To make a wider bench seat for passengers.












The ends of the floor are curved up to give more clearance.













The floorprint is maximized, and the shape allows a solid connection to all 8 attachment points on the insides of the tubes.












Good size.


----------



## Wyoming Welder (Jul 20, 2021)

This is a place holder for future updates.
Next up is a quick release stand up fishing brace for the front passenger.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Whoa that's bench seats far out man! Nice! That'd be awesome for me wife and kid mate!


----------



## JHUrbina (Aug 19, 2021)

Wyoming Welder said:


> Here is a cat frame I've been dreaming about for a couple of years and finally decided to build.
> 
> Design done in Bend-Tech software:
> 
> View attachment 68355


Which BendTech version are you using (Pro/EZ-3D/SE)? Did you do your own mesh work? If so what is your sewing machine?


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

What type of alloy and temper did you build it from?


----------



## Wyoming Welder (Jul 20, 2021)

JHUrbina said:


> Which BendTech version are you using (Pro/EZ-3D/SE)? Did you do your own mesh work? If so what is your sewing machine?


I have BendTech Pro 7. Sewing work is subbed out.


----------



## Wyoming Welder (Jul 20, 2021)

Pine said:


> What type of alloy and temper did you build it from?


Mostly 6063-T6. Some 6061 for pieces that are not bent.


----------



## Wyoming Welder (Jul 20, 2021)

--


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

6063 is not T6.


----------



## Wyoming Welder (Jul 20, 2021)

Whitewater Worthy Equip said:


> 6063 is not T6.


6063 is the alloy composition, T6 is the temper, the material I'm using is commonly referred to as 6063-T6. It bends and welds well .

Links:






6063 aluminium alloy - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Shop 6063-T6 Aluminum Pipe Online | Buymetal.com


Buy 6063-T6 Aluminum Pipe online in a wide variety of shapes and sizes with quick delivery, secure checkout, and volume discounts.




store.buymetal.com


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

6061 is T6. 6063 is T4. It academic but T4 will bend and can be dented with speed rail set screws. 6061 T6 will not bend or dent.


----------



## Wyoming Welder (Jul 20, 2021)

Whitewater Worthy Equip said:


> 6061 is T6. 6063 is T4. It academic but T4 will bend and can be dented with speed rail set screws. 6061 T6 will not bend or dent.


This is incorrect. And this is not just academic to me, because others may be looking here for a reference to source materials.

Each alloy composition (in this case 6061 or 6063) is available in a variety of tempers (0, T1, T4, T6, etc).

The alloy composition, as well as the temper rating, will both have an impact on the ductility of the material:












I'm not a metal expert, so I just decided to use what NRS uses, since they publish it on their website. 

They use 6061-T6 for their "Unbendable Pipe" parts:










And they use 6063-T6 for their bent parts:


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

I have to agree Wyoming Welder. I've welded miles and miles of 6063-T6


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Impressive!!



Wyoming Welder said:


> All welds are done with a Vulcan Protig 205.


Would you buy the HF tig again? Worth it for occasional use?


----------



## Wyoming Welder (Jul 20, 2021)

MT4Runner said:


> Would you buy the HF tig again? Worth it for occasional use?


Yes, it works fine for more than occasional use.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

I yield. Question is can one bend 6061 t4?
My metal suppliers in Pac NW must be inferior as they only offer 6063 in t4 and 6061 in t6. I also can’t source 4 or 5 bar tread plate. Back to the shop☹


----------



## JHUrbina (Aug 19, 2021)

It has been your education, your patience, your resources that have allowed me to further understand your build and the construction of frames. This has been most helpful, and by showing me and others this education I have found it very fruitful. I do read that it is the temper that leads to the bendability, and if desired they can be annealed after bending, and that one can bend 6061 T4. This said, your logic to construction your beautifully designed frame and very creative and intuitive pattern using well tested materials also makes sense. Also, now I understand how powdercoating not only protects, but may anneal to a degree as well and make the frame stronger


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

Yes you can bend 6061-T-4, if you can find it. I've been trying for months to find some. Powder coating will not make the frame stronger but as long as the max temperature stays under 390 or 400 degrees you will only loose a small amount of strength.


----------



## JHUrbina (Aug 19, 2021)

John the welder said:


> Yes you can bend 6061-T-4, if you can find it. I've been trying for months to find some. Powder coating will not make the frame stronger but as long as the max temperature stays under 390 or 400 degrees you will only loose a small amount of strength.


Thank you. Click on a link, seems reasonable, better to learn from a pro. Understand HF Tig now too. Know what I don’t know and this helps quite a lot so I don’t screw up


----------



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

Your welcome, welding aluminum is way more complex than you realize. Don't believe everything you see on u-tube.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

JHUrbina said:


> Thank you. Click on a link, seems reasonable, better to learn from a pro. Understand HF Tig now too. Know what I don’t know and this helps quite a lot so I don’t screw up


I missed the link?

I've welded SMAW and MIG, (and lots of OA gas welding and brazing back in the day). Seems I need to learn TIG, especially for aluminum boat mods...and the little HF tig seems a reasonable price for my occasional uses.


----------



## JHUrbina (Aug 19, 2021)

MT4Runner said:


> I missed the link?
> 
> I've welded SMAW and MIG, (and lots of OA gas welding and brazing back in the day). Seems I need to learn TIG, especially for aluminum boat mods...and the little HF tig seems a reasonable price for my occasional uses.


Sorry, no I didn’t give a link, did a google search, got a link, was not as informed as an experienced welder. Also reviewed HF Tig, the true amount of practice I would need to be competent to make a frame for serious whitewater, and see that even farming something like this out to a local welder not experienced in this specific field is a recipe for wasting money, time and effort. Seems experimenting with some NRS modular set ups to find what you are really looking for is the safest way for me to create something until I have a design that is solid or want a design that others have done already that is solid. I know what I don’t know, more than ever because of the competence of these authors


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I've welded A LOT (hobbyist, not professional)..so have a steady hand and an understanding of penetration, deposition, heat, the puddle, etc.
Buddy got a spool gun for his MM210 (I have the same) and I really did not like not being able to better control wire speed, heat, etc...so thinking TIG would allow me to.


----------



## Wyoming Welder (Jul 20, 2021)

JHUrbina said:


> Also reviewed HF Tig, the true amount of practice I would need to be competent to make a frame for serious whitewater, and see that even farming something like this out to a local welder not experienced in this specific field is a recipe for wasting money, time and effort.


You are correct. But you can build a really nice custom size cataraft frame without any welding.



MT4Runner said:


> I've welded A LOT (hobbyist, not professional)..so have a steady hand and an understanding of penetration, deposition, heat, the puddle, etc.
> Buddy got a spool gun for his MM210 (I have the same) and I really did not like not being able to better control wire speed, heat, etc...so thinking TIG would allow me to.


I've also welded a lot as a hobbyist and as a side hustle, and all my previous experience was with Mig and steel. I bought this Tig machine purely to teach myself how to Tig weld aluminum. Since then, I also bought a spoolgun for my Mig machine, and there is no comparison. Life is short, buy the Tig machine, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

That again is the exact feedback I was hoping for.


----------



## JHUrbina (Aug 19, 2021)

Wyoming Welder said:


> You are correct. But you can build a really nice custom size cataraft frame without any welding.
> 
> 
> 
> I've also welded a lot as a hobbyist and as a side hustle, and all my previous experience was with Mig and steel. I bought this Tig machine purely to teach myself how to Tig weld aluminum. Since then, I also bought a spoolgun for my Mig machine, and there is no comparison. Life is short, buy the Tig machine, you won't be disappointed.


Then the question I have is, if I was truly interested, do I buy some scrap and practice? Do I try small projects? Do I need a brake and a minimum of other tools (bender, notcher) for smaller projects? My concern is the integrity of my welds for a mission critical rig in whitewater and how good my welds are


----------



## Wyoming Welder (Jul 20, 2021)

JHUrbina said:


> Then the question I have is, if I was truly interested, do I buy some scrap and practice? Do I try small projects? Do I need a brake and a minimum of other tools (bender, notcher) for smaller projects? My concern is the integrity of my welds for a mission critical rig in whitewater and how good my welds are


I see throughout this thread that there is some confusion as to who is replying to who.

My advice to MT4runner, who has metal fabrication/welding experience, was to buy the Tig welder.

To JHUrbina, if you don't have the experience or tools already, and this is your first time building a frame, then the techniques I used for this frame build would not be the best to follow. You can build very nice custom sized frame with off the shelf parts, and never touch a welder.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

JHUrbina said:


> Then the question I have is, if I was truly interested, do I buy some scrap and practice? Do I try small projects? Do I need a brake and a minimum of other tools (bender, notcher) for smaller projects? My concern is the integrity of my welds for a mission critical rig in whitewater and how good my welds are


Should you decide to throw down on the tools and learn the processes...buying scrap and practicing is a great way to start but you can only run beads down scrap for so long before you get bored and aren't learning much more. For me, finding small easy projects and building your way up is a better way to go. However, just buying a welder and going right into a "mission critical" thing like a raft frame probably isn't the way to start. Maybe make a sand stake or ten or other small projects. The initial buy in on tools is pretty steep too... but at the very least you'll need an angle grinder, welding gloves, welding helmet and for TIG you'll need something to grind Tungsten rods. It is certainly possible to start with TIG setup...but it isn't the usual way people start. Probably better to get a MIG setup and go from there.

Its cool to hear that the Harbor Freight TIG is actually worth buying. I have a Miller diversion 165 that I took as partial trade for a 4runner a while back that is kinda funky and only has finger wheel torch and no pedal...might have to consider side grading to the HF unit with a bit more power.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Anyone have experience with the Lincoln tig 200?


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

the Lincoln Square wave TIG 200? Looks awesome.
But overkill for my needs!


----------



## cord4530 (Jul 26, 2019)

Wyoming Welder said:


> <snip>
> For the tighter radius bends, the Rogue Fabrication m600 HD with 4.5" and 6" radius dies.
> 
> View attachment 68356


Just this week I was just looking at the M600 series benders (I'm also considering it for making a couple cat frames with 1-1/4 Aluminum Schedule 40 NPS). Between the 4.5" and 6" CLR did you notice any significant deformation in the bends? Would you make the same choice for bender if you were doing it again? 
-Dan


----------



## Wyoming Welder (Jul 20, 2021)

cord4530 said:


> Just this week I was just looking at the M600 series benders (I'm also considering it for making a couple cat frames with 1-1/4 Aluminum Schedule 40 NPS). Between the 4.5" and 6" CLR did you notice any significant deformation in the bends? Would you make the same choice for bender if you were doing it again?


The 4.5" CLR does have more visible deformation, but it's not that bad considering what we are using it for. 

I haven't tried any other benders, so I can't compare the M600 to others. I haven't had any issues with it, and if only based on their customer service, I would buy it again.


----------

